
Ask HN: Pmarca's advice – BitCoin/BlockChain and AI/ML in 2 hours a day - hackaflocka
Before vanishing from twitter, Pmarca, my favorite tweeter, posited that if he had to start from scratch today he would focus his energies on learning BitCoin&#x2F;BlockChain and AI&#x2F;ML.<p>I want to start devoting 2 hours each day (starting tomorrow), total, to studying BitCoin&#x2F;BlockChain and AI&#x2F;ML. No specific goal apart from that at the moment. I trust that the eventual goal will emerge once I start getting competent at these.<p>Six months ago, I got started on the Princeton&#x2F;Coursera BitCoin&#x2F;BlockChain course but it sort of overwhelmed me. I think I watched a total of about 2 to 3 hours of video. Maybe I need to do some kind of &quot;pre-requisite&quot; beforehand?<p>Also, I have played around with ML... mostly with CART, using the the GUI R tool Rattle and other tools such as Weka and Orange.<p>I know a little Python and R, and a fair amount of JavaScript and PHP. I can set up a LAMP server.<p>---------------<p>Hacker News: suggest a curriculum for me so that I can pick up BitCoin&#x2F;BlockChain and AI&#x2F;ML on 2 hours of study a day. Give me specific tuts, courses, URLs in the order I should tackle them in.
======
andirk
I am happy to join you in that. My main goal is to understand what the
"mathematical puzzles" are when mining. It looks more like a guessing game to
me.

~~~
hackaflocka
So I've been feverishly researching both topics, and how to learn them. I've
decided to take these 2 courses from Coursera (starting soon, in Oct 2016).
Both are free, and for the ML course, one can pay after completing it and get
a certificate (there's no certificate for the Bitcoin course).

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/cryptocurrency#](https://www.coursera.org/learn/cryptocurrency#)

Hope you too will join these, and post updates on this thread right here.

